# McBiscuits



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Talk about "comfort food", this is it baby.

Here's how I do McBiscuits:

Take 6 eggs and make yer favorite omelet mixture.
Form biscuits into dough cups in a muffin pan.
Fill dough cups no more than half-full of mixture.
Bake at 350° for 17 to 20 minutes.

1st attempt - Made 8 dough cups in large muffin pans out of a 16-oz package of biscuits:


one-half full:


Filled about one-half full and cooked for 17 minutes:


2nd attempt - Made 10 dough cups in large muffin pans out of a 16-oz package of biscuits:


Filled about one-third full and cooked for 20 minutes:


Easy - Pour in your favorite omelet mixture in a dough cup, top with grated cheese and bake in the oven:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh yeah! I'll be doing this soon.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Just add hot sauce! Looks great. I think even I can pull this one off.-----SS


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I know what I'm eating next Saturday morning.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I make a similar breakfast thing. Though, instead of a biscuit, I encircle the muffin tin with a slice of bacon in each spot. Then I put in two tater tots. Then a single egg, scrambled in a cup with diced peppers and onions, and then poured over the tater tots, in the bacon. Then sprinkled with cheese. 25 minutes at 375. I'll look for some pictures. If not, then I'll make them tomorrow morning for the kiddos and post up.

added my recipe for my "breakfast muffins."
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/128297-bacon-breakfast-muffins.html#post1315729


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

In a hurry? Here's an easier, quicker, way to make McBiscuits:

Instead of making a biscuit dough cup just take a jar lid and cut out a circle of biscuit dough. Lay the circle in the bottom of cup cake tin instead of a muffin tin. Allow about 1 egg for each cup cake cavity. Fill the cups to within 1/2" of the top with your favorite egg mixture. Don't forget to apply a little butter or vegetable oil to the bakeware to keep the McBiscuits from sticking.



Cut circles of ham and laid them on top of the biscuit dough:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I make a similar breakfast thing. Though, instead of a biscuit, I encircle the muffin tin with a slice of bacon in each spot. Then I put in two tater tots. Then a single egg, scrambled in a cup with diced peppers and onions, and then poured over the tater tots, in the bacon. Then sprinkled with cheese. 25 minutes at 375. I'll look for some pictures. If not, then I'll make them tomorrow morning for the kiddos and post up.
> 
> added my recipe for my "breakfast muffins."
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/128297-bacon-breakfast-muffins.html#post1315729


That one is hard to beat. I mean tater tots and bacon; good grief!!

.


----------

